# i7-7800x or i7-7820x upgrade?



## puma99dk| (Mar 30, 2018)

I am wondering if I should upgrade to a i7-7800x (6 cores/12 treads) or i7-7820x (8cores /16 threads) and using a AsRock X299 Taichi board.

I am wondering this because I am starting to do more encoding again while also streaming from my PC at the same time.

Today I am using a i7-6700k running 4.2ghz on all cores (look at my system specs) so will a i7-7800x or a i7-7820x be faster and benefit me more when it comes to encoding and streaming at the same time?

Today I use my pc for gaming, encoding, streaming (Got my own Plex server with 2-3 users on it).

I don't feel like I got a bottleneck gaming the new games like Assassin's Creed Origins and other games, waiting on Far Cry 5 and some other titles maybe some multiplayer too now that I got my internet stable again.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Mar 30, 2018)

Have you considered Ryzen. They excel at encoding and multreaded applications


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 30, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> Have you considered Ryzen. They excel at encoding and multreaded applications



Not really, haven't been using AMD for years and I don't really know if it's a good way to go.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 30, 2018)

puma99dk| said:


> Not really, haven't been using AMD for years and I don't really know if it's a good way to go.



For the price id definitely get a Ryzen 1700x. Its half the cost of 7820x.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Mar 30, 2018)

Higher core count can help, but in that case 8700K would be enough of an upgrade, you don't have to go with x299. I don't think you're gonna experience that much trouble with 6700K and 16 gigs of 3000 ram, although streaming+encoding would really put those two to work.


----------



## Vario (Mar 30, 2018)

puma99dk| said:


> I am wondering if I should upgrade to a i7-7800x (6 cores/12 treads) or i7-7820x (8cores /16 threads) and using a AsRock X299 Taichi board.
> 
> I am wondering this because I am starting to do more encoding again while also streaming from my PC at the same time.
> 
> ...


I'd do a 7820X or 7900X if doing X299.  If only doing 6 cores, do 8700K.  As you already have DDR4, selling the 6700K and motherboard will offset a lot of the purchase price.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Mar 30, 2018)

puma99dk| said:


> I am wondering if I should upgrade to a i7-7800x (6 cores/12 treads) or i7-7820x (8cores /16 threads) and using a AsRock X299 Taichi board.
> 
> I am wondering this because I am starting to do more encoding again while also streaming from my PC at the same time.
> 
> ...


Well.....If the money is not an issue then go for 7820X his IPC is more or less on par with yours 6700K but you will have x2 more threads,saying this you probably ain´t going to see some improvements in majority of games but for any other apps that could use full potential off all those C/T you will see BIG difference.......


----------



## cucker tarlson (Mar 30, 2018)

Zyll is absoulutely right. With 1080Ti and 165hz display, you're gonna wanna pack as much cpu power as you can for streaming.I did not bother checking your specs, but this is very important. Unless you're gonna cap that fps at 60, which I suppose you don't want. My own 1080 on a 165hz 1440p monitor usually has no problems averaging close to 100 fps, with 1080Ti @1440p it's like going through a stick of butter with a chainsaw, this is gonna run +100 fps easily, so the CPU is gonna have to give it all it has while streaming.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Mar 30, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> Zyll is absoulutely right. With 1080Ti and 165hz display, you're gonna wanna pack as much cpu power as you can for streaming.I did not bother checking your specs, but this is very important. Unless you're gonna cap that fps at 60, which I suppose you don't want. My own 1080 on a 165hz 1440p monitor usually has no problems averaging close to 100 fps, with 1080Ti @1440p it's like going through a stick of butter with a chainsaw, this is gonna run +100 fps easily, so the CPU is gonna have to give it all it has while streaming.


Exactly....he could be OK with 6C/12T for a while but as I said IF the money is not an issue then OP should go for that 7820X.....here bellow is good example of gaming-streaming on different CPU´s including 7820X


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 30, 2018)

The i9-7900x is just too expensive double the price of the i7-7820x which is my comfort zone for spending if I upgrade.

I don't feel like going i7-8700k on the Z370 platform then I can just stick with my i7-6700k I know Coffee Lake is faster, but I rather try a Intel's highend platform as the LGA2066 is, never been up in there.

I use Handbrake/Handbrake CLI when I encode which I would like to do, at the moment I do x264 gonna go x265 with time.

@cucker tarlson I don't stream my gameplay I am not that good, I run Plex on my rig which streams to 2-3 users sometimes in the evening not every evening.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 30, 2018)

I wouldn't get the 7800X. It seems to underperform compared to the 8700K, in games. Might be an idea to wait for Ryzen 2700X? it is launching next month.

But if you want the highest Raw FPS in games and streaming then I would say X299 with i7 7820X as a minimum is the way to go.


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 30, 2018)

the 7820x is a good way to go - much faster than the ryzen and the 7800x at max OC settings (which for Ryzen is not a huge boost) -  most of them hit around 4.7 ghz under an aio with no issues, so it's actually almost 30% faster than most reviews show.

setting the trfc to 300 or below and mesh to 3000 / 3100 mhz  gets rid of much of the latency issues (53 ns aida latency vs 71ns for max ryzen 1800x)

you can also turn HT off and use adaptive cores & voltage to get 4.9 - 5ghz with avx offsets,

not dissapointed with the purchase at all but if I was to do it again I would probably go 8700K and try to clock it above 5GHz with a really fast ram kit.


----------



## Vya Domus (Mar 30, 2018)

X299 makes sense when you look froward to a 7900X and up , that is if you have the need for that. Otherwise you are buying into a severely overpriced platform for your needs.

Keep that 6700 or look into Ryzen or Coffee Lake.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Mar 30, 2018)

Yup,that's a lot of money for those extra two cores, considering both the cpu and mobo. Though you'll have the option to buy a 10-18 core in the future.
I can't imagine 8700k won't get the job done. And it's more of an upgrade than you think. Consider how coffee lake 8600k with 6c/6t can outperform 7700k 4c/8t.
Just throwing in another option here -  if you're looking for more cores while keeping it at a nice price/performance value, why not x99 + used 5960x, those cpus are still beastly and they sell for less than a 8700K, at least here in PL. I'd still choose the 8700K though.


----------



## John Naylor (Mar 30, 2018)

Here's a good summary using AP... YMMV w/ other apps.


----------



## ikeke (Apr 1, 2018)

Wait for Ryzen refresh (couple weeks), then consider 8c/16t Ryzen 7 2700/2700x. It looks to have significant single thread speed/frequency bump.

https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/compare/7494872?baseline=7662440
http://valid.x86.fr/5u22u8

(Leaked 2700x vs my R7 1700@3.9Ghz all core)


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 1, 2018)

ikeke said:


> Wait for Ryzen refresh (couple weeks), then consider 8c/16t Ryzen 7 2700/2700x. It looks to have significant single thread speed/frequency bump.
> 
> https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/compare/7494872?baseline=7662440
> http://valid.x86.fr/5u22u8
> ...



I agree with him.

However, since I am only a gamer, I decided to just get an i5-8400 which has better min frame rates across the board than any Ryzen chip has, not to mention matches 8700k in 99% of games at stock speeds, and I made sure to get the motherboard that allows 4.1ghz no downclocking on the i5-8400. gaming wise my i5-8400 beats an 1800x at all resolutions, except for Civ VI (that game heavily favors AMD)


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 1, 2018)

Either Ryzen refresh 8c16t or a Z370 build with a 8700K is the way to go.

You do not require quad channel RAM nor do you need all those extra PCIe lanes, so Intel HEDT is just tossing away money for zero benefit except epeen AND lower Cpu clocks than what you can get on Coffee lake.

For gaming and Plex this is all you need. Use the spare cash for an earlier platform upgrade in the future or for more GPU perf.


----------



## ikeke (Apr 1, 2018)

I'd say that Ryzen vs I5/i7 gaming benchmarks boil down to resolution and if you aim for better 0,1%/1% lows.

At 1080p..1440p You'd need to keep eyes on logs to differentiate between them. GPU is important aswell, ofcourse. GTX1080Ti would show miniscule differences, anything below that and you'd be hard pressed to identify which is which with everyday usage.

edit: 







 (Y)

Gaming+streaming/encoding at the same time/same host benchmarks.


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 2, 2018)

John Naylor said:


> Here's a good summary using AP... YMMV w/ other apps.




This is a really good line up of benchmarks, especially the last one.

Zooming in on this you may miss why the 8700K is such a good option, because this bench does not highlight the possibilities with an OC. The 8700K loses 30% _worst case_ performance versus the top-end 7940X on Export BUT only runs @ 4.2-4.3 Ghz here, when using all core boost, not 4.7. Getting a 10 to 14 core/20-28T HEDT to 4.7 will be a tremendous TDP increase while a 6c12t is a lot easier to do, making the gap smaller, while costing a fraction of it - we're talking a THIRD of the total cost versus that HEDT alternative if you take all things into account. Naturally you won't be buying the 1400 dollar CPU, but this is pitting the top-end versus mainstream to show how marginal the real difference in performance is actually going to be, if you take a 6 / 8 core HEDT CPU the difference is non-existant.

On top of this, for all things that need to happen in *real-time*, you want the clocks above all else. If high refresh rates are in the cards for you, then Intel > Ryzen every day of the week. If the target is 60 FPS, get Ryzen IMO, 2 more cores at same prices.

In  my own experience when monitoring CPU usage during games, its that they are generally capable of saturating 4 cores, but beyond that you just see the threads moved around a lot and all that matters is clockspeed to get solid FPS minimums. Realistically you have 2 spare physical cores for background tasks and 4 HT threads as well, even on a 6c12t.


----------



## Vario (Apr 3, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> On top of this, for all things that need to happen in *real-time*, you want the clocks above all else. If high refresh rates are in the cards for you, then Intel > Ryzen every day of the week. If the target is 60 FPS, get Ryzen IMO, 2 more cores at same prices.
> .


Seems to me that if you game just get the intel. In a few years, the Ryzen may no longer provide the fps minimums. I doubt 8 core will be a requirement over the same time period.


----------



## peche (Apr 3, 2018)

1. sell 6700K + motherboard, get the 7820X which makes a lot of sense compared to i9 processors, selling old hardware will soften new hardware replace, keep ram, prices are insane, 16GB are decent enough, 

2. get 8700K and call it done, performance won't be as much as 7820X according specs and some graphs, but is a upgarede over your still powerful 6700K

Regards,


----------

